# mandarin duck question



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi anyone keep mandarin ducks, just wanted a little advice:
I have 2 boys beautiful colours but recently ive noticed one of them has lost his what i call (sail feathers) they are 2 brown feathers that stick up on his back towards his tail end they remind me of sails lol and he seems to be losing the nice glossy colours to his coat, whilst the other bird looks fine, any ideas why this maybe?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It sounds like the one male is starting his moult before the other. Male ducks lose all their lovely feathers once a year & go very dull looking for a while.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> It sounds like the one male is starting his moult before the other. Male ducks lose all their lovely feathers once a year & go very dull looking for a while.


Agreed, it could just be moulting.
Otherwise a picture and detail of it's set up, food ect would be beneficial.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

thanks was wondering if it might be moult but wasn't sure haven't been keeping ducks that long still learning, i was told to feed them on layers pellets which i have been i take this is correct anything else?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Firstly is they're perching ducks and fly well - I don't think it's appropriate to clip Mandarin's wings as I think it's important to allow them to perch. I also think it's best if they're kept in aviaries or flighted runs to allow them to perch on branches without flying off. Also I believe they do best with a nestbox placed up high, similar to parrots but obviously bigger. A pond is important to these ducks, more than domesticated ducks, so the bigger the better.
I don't keep them myself because they're a pain in the bum compared to domestics which, as long as you can keep on top of their copious amounts of sh**, are easy to keep.
They're beautiful birds though and I would consider them if I had any garden space left!


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Firstly is they're perching ducks and fly well - I don't think it's appropriate to clip Mandarin's wings as I think it's important to allow them to perch. I also think it's best if they're kept in aviaries or flighted runs to allow them to perch on branches without flying off. Also I believe they do best with a nestbox placed up high, similar to parrots but obviously bigger. A pond is important to these ducks, more than domesticated ducks, so the bigger the better.
> I don't keep them myself because they're a pain in the bum compared to domestics which, as long as you can keep on top of their copious amounts of sh**, are easy to keep.
> They're beautiful birds though and I would consider them if I had any garden space left!


I have 2 large rigid paddling pools in my garden as i also have 4 call ducks, they sleep in a large hutch but are let out everyday to roam my garden, their wings were clipped (not pinioned) when i bought them. 
As for the the other yes they do poop a fair bit bless em!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Denise aka Martini said:


> I have 2 large rigid paddling pools in my garden as i also have 4 call ducks, they sleep in a large hutch but are let out everyday to roam my garden, their wings were clipped (not pinioned) when i bought them.
> As for the the other yes they do poop a fair bit bless em!


I have seen them kept like normal ducks but I don't think it suits them. But I've never had a go. After they've moulted their flight feathers will grow back so be careful about them flying off. As for food, I'm not certain - there's not a lot of info out there on feeding them. As with any duck though I'd be careful to avoid medicated feeds.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fancy Feeds do a Waterfowl Pellet which I have found keeps weight on and improves condition of my ducks and geese better than layers pellet.

Have also fed to Mandarins in the past when I had them. My favourite duck by far. I think they are best kept in a pair in an aviary although mine were pinioned by previous owner so didnt need aviary. I adore the sounds they make and so gentle except if kept in multiple drake groups - hence I think they are at their best in pairs.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Fancy Feeds do a Waterfowl Pellet which I have found keeps weight on and improves condition of my ducks and geese better than layers pellet.
> 
> Have also fed to Mandarins in the past when I had them. My favourite duck by far. I think they are best kept in a pair in an aviary although mine were *pinioned by previous owner* so didnt need aviary. I adore the sounds they make and so gentle except if kept in multiple drake groups - hence I think they are at their best in pairs.


I thought the practice had died out. That's desperately sad. I imagine the procedure is now classed as an unnecessary cosmetic procedure under the Animal Welfare Act and would therefore be illegal?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I thought the practice had died out. That's desperately sad. I imagine the procedure is now classed as an unnecessary cosmetic procedure under the Animal Welfare Act and would therefore be illegal?


Most smaller ducks offered for sale, also ornamental waterfowl, are offered for sale as pinioned.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve only ever seen them advertised as pinioned sexed pairs too.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Im waiting for the lady i bought these 2 boys off to contact me again as wanting a couple of females, she had too many males at the time, they are fascinating to watch they think themselves elite they don't really mix with my calls lol


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Im waiting for the lady i bought these 2 boys off to contact me again as wanting a couple of females, she had too many males at the time, they are fascinating to watch they think themselves elite they don't really mix with my calls lol


A friend of mine had a male mandarin fly in, she has calls and larger ducks. The mandarin prefers the larger ladies, he doesn't tread them that she has seen but he will not mix with the calls at all.


----------

